# NGD - Paul Reed Smith 7 String (Maryland made!)



## themike (Feb 17, 2013)

So it's no secret I'm a fan of PRS and love working with the team of guys in Paul's Tech Center (PTC). Well, after my last refinish went over so well I wasn't sure what I could do to ever top it. Then it hit me - a few years ago my friend Hans and I were discussing the logistics of transforming a 12 string to a 7 string. I'll spare you all the details, but that's what we did here. You can check out the build thread here.

I received the guitar a day or two ago and have been playing it NON stop. Since it was a conversion, the string spacing on this guitar is a little tighter than your typical 7 string, although not by much. After 5 minutes, I've fully adjusted and completely used to it and not for nothing, I think the smaller spacing has made me more accurate! 

The finish is a custom color - it's their Jet White with a "contour burst" and white binding. The pickups are Bareknuckle Black Hawks that have been tweaked and run through PRS' 408 switching system (hence the mini toggles). We had to go with a blade pickup design and this fit my requirements as I've heard it was great split.

















Tone report? You want a tone report? *BAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM*. There's your tone record. Plugging it in and ringing out was like a truck crashing into the side of my face. It sounds MASSIVE, yet very clear and precise. I was a little curious about how the low B would sound on a shorter scaled 7 and I have to say that I have nothing but praise! I ran it through my Fractal at home for a few days and loved how it sound, but once I got to the studio I ran it through a 5150 and an FJA modded Peavey preamp and it made my hair stand. The coil splitting is fantastic and gets some of the most amazing tone's I've ever gotten before. Would you believe me that I got a nice, quaky strat sound on this guitar... because I did!

Again the notes are clear, the feel is tight but comfortable and the sound is huge. The bridge, which was custom milled by the PTC, is awesome. Super sturdy with great sustain and a comfortable feel. 

The finish of this guitar is factory fresh - but you knew that. It literally looks like something that has been in production for years. We were originally going to go with Jet white only and a black back but Dave from PTC suggest the contour burst and I knew I had to go for it. I never really liked silverburst guitars but this just strikes me right in the heart. The clear looks like the guitar is encased in glass. 





















So to wrap it up, this project was amazing to be a part of and I am beyond grateful I somehow conned them into accepting it!  The guys at the PTC are some of the most talented and creative people I've ever met. A lot of guys I think still have a hang up on PRS guitars and think they are just collector items and while it is true that they make some amazing pieces, you can also call them up and talk to customer service instantly. You can email them and have a response within an hour. You can send your beat up PRS to the PTC and have it adjusted, lightly modded or a piece of full blown insanity (a la this!). 

I will also try and record some video clips for the curious but I'm pretty busy right now so it might have to be in the near future.

I'd like to thank Shawn for accepting this insane project, Skitchy for figuring it out and actually making it happen, my friend Han's for coming up with the idea with me years ago on BAM, Dave and the rest of the PTC crew, Paul for creating PTC, Skitchy again because of how much work he did on it, and also Shawn again for swapping out the 12 string case for a gorgeous case from his *personal* collection. Also Lord 7 string himself AlexChapel' for dealing with me texting him questions and updates throughout the build.


----------



## Skitchy (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 17, 2013)

This is just amazing and making me want to work with PTC so bad. What's the nut width on it?

Also do you mind me asking the cost of the work or should I just PM you?


----------



## Watty (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice to finally see some proper pics of it; congrats!


----------



## Skitchy (Feb 17, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> This is just amazing and making me want to work with PTC so bad. What's the nut width on it?
> 
> Also do you mind me asking the cost of the work or should I just PM you?



1 47/64". But this one is slightly larger with finish. The spacing between strings is only 1 mm tighter than the average of the 7 strings I measured leading up to this project.


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> This is just amazing and making me want to work with PTC so bad. What's the nut width on it?
> 
> Also do you mind me asking the cost of the work or should I just PM you?



Yeah, what Skitchy said. As far as pricing, my lips are sealed but I will tell you that I had a Groupon


----------



## mcd (Feb 17, 2013)

sweet axe and I love the old kustom tuck and rolls behind it!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 17, 2013)

One of the most beautiful guitars I have ever seen. Absolute Perfection!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 17, 2013)

My god! That turned out ducking brilliant.
I reckon more 12 string PRSs will be hunted down from now on.


----------



## jwade (Feb 17, 2013)

Jesus fuck. Impressed.


----------



## narad (Feb 17, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> It literally looks like something that has been in production for years.



Damn well should be!


----------



## otisct20 (Feb 17, 2013)

One of the coolest fucking guitars ever.


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 17, 2013)

That looks amazing bro! Congrats!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Feb 17, 2013)

wow holy shit, congrats man ! 

now you have to update your avatar picture


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2013)

Mother of GOD...

It's like a print out of my dream guitar!


----------



## Lilarcor (Feb 17, 2013)

I already used about every praising emoticon this forum offers in the build thread so I'll keep it at this:


and this:




th3m1ke said:


> . The pickups are Bareknuckle Black Hawks that have been tweaked and run through PRS' 408 switching system (hence the mini toggles).



And just another smart-assed question about the pups: IIRC the 408 switching isn't just a coil split but more like using one full coil and one tapped coil in series to achieve more output than only one coil can deliver.
So the PTC actually modified the Blackhawks to make this possible?


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 17, 2013)

Truly amazing! HNGD!


----------



## Rojne (Feb 17, 2013)

so cool..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 17, 2013)

Love it, congrats Mike!


----------



## MJMinky (Feb 17, 2013)

Gorgeous guitar! That jet white with black contour and white binding looks AMAZING! HNGD!!! 

Actually, this guitar makes me want to obtain a PRS, but I somehow dislike their headstocks


----------



## Basti (Feb 17, 2013)

I feel like I should be paying for this kind of porn. 

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG...D.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 17, 2013)

You finally dropped the bomb! 
This guitar is just awesome. Better than 95% of the gaudy PS guitars that have been made lately. It's just mind-blowingly cool.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 17, 2013)

Fantastic! Just discovered your build thread a few days ago. Incredibly classy! 

Question: How wide is the fretboard at the 22nd fret? And given you're using 6-string pickups, did the PTC make a custom bridge or is it commercially available hardware?


----------



## Skitchy (Feb 17, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Fantastic! Just discovered your build thread a few days ago. Incredibly classy!
> 
> Question: How wide is the fretboard at the 22nd fret? And given you're using 6-string pickups, did the PTC make a custom bridge or is it commercially available hardware?



50mm

The bridge is commercially available, but under went some modding to make it work with this project.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 17, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Fantastic! Just discovered your build thread a few days ago. Incredibly classy!
> 
> Question: How wide is the fretboard at the 22nd fret? And given you're using 6-string pickups, did the PTC make a custom bridge or is it commercially available hardware?





th3m1ke said:


> The bridge, which was custom milled by the PTC, is awesome.



I believe they machined it from scratch. 

It looks amazing dude 

edit: ^And I've been proven wrong already


----------



## Skitchy (Feb 17, 2013)

Lilarcor said:


> I already used about every praising emoticon this forum offers in the build thread so I'll keep it at this:
> 
> 
> and this:
> ...




The 408s do not work quite like that. I cannot go into it but it goes from a mid hot humbucker to a hot single. It is two coils to one coil.

I did this one a little different and allowed a small amount of coil two into the tapped position to boost the vol and low end of the sound while keeping the singles scooped middle and sparkle.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 17, 2013)

dude!


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Fantastic! Just discovered your build thread a few days ago. Incredibly classy!  Did the PTC make a custom bridge or is it commercially available hardware?



As he said it's available - it's basically a 7 string bridge that is unmilled - it was needed for the custom string spacing. It's a really interesting and killer bridge!


----------



## eventuate (Feb 17, 2013)

DUDE This turned out so well! You can't even tell that used to be a 12 string. Enjoy that guitar like no other!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 17, 2013)

^Well, if you look at how the bridge saddles are notched then you can indeed tell. But it's definitely passing.


----------



## Lilarcor (Feb 17, 2013)

Skitchy said:


> The 408s do not work quite like that. I cannot go into it but it goes from a mid hot humbucker to a hot single. It is two coils to one coil.
> 
> I did this one a little different and allowed a small amount of coil two into the tapped position to boost the vol and low end of the sound while keeping the singles scooped middle and sparkle.



Ah ok.  Now I can imagine how the original 408 switching works. Thanks for the answer.
So the Blackhawks were modified to how I initially thought the 408 would work.


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2013)

Lilarcor said:


> So the Blackhawks were modified to how I initially thought the 408 would work.



........ mind fucked


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 17, 2013)

You are a fucking genius! Thats insane, I applaud every part of it except covering up that gorgeous quilt.. but I'll forgive you for how cool this idea is.

Excuse me while I go browse 12 strings on ebay "ugh"


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2013)

Turned out fantastic 

*Skitchy: please put that you work for PRS in your signature *


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> You are a fucking genius! Thats insane, I applaud every part of it except covering up that gorgeous quilt.. but I'll forgive you for how cool this idea is.
> 
> Excuse me while I go browse 12 strings on ebay "ugh"



Trust me, I would have loved to do a trans color but we plugged a bunch of holes (bridge posts and middle pickup) so we had to go opaque. Although to be honest, I love this color so much I think I would have like a stain less!


----------



## Skitchy (Feb 17, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Turned out fantastic
> 
> *Skitchy: please put that you work for PRS in your signature *



It should be there now. Sorry about that, I am bad at interneting.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 17, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Trust me, I would have loved to do a trans color but we plugged a bunch of holes (bridge posts and middle pickup) so we had to go opaque. Although to be honest, I love this color so much I think I would have like a stain less!



Yea I know =[


----------



## mphsc (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats on a job well done & spec'ed. damn you PRS, they knocked that white out of the park.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2013)

Skitchy said:


> It should be there now. Sorry about that, I am bad at interneting.



Not a problem 

Also, awesome work you guys are doing


----------



## chrisgardiner (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow. That's gorgeous.


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2013)

Damn dude, you win.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2013)

Mike, I am uber jealous! It's beautiful! 

Skitchy, insanely awesome work you guys are doing!


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 17, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> As he said it's available - it's basically a 7 string bridge that is unmilled - it was needed for the custom string spacing. It's a really interesting and killer bridge!



Ah, interesting!  Yeah 50mm at the end of the neck is incredibly narrow, so that explains a few things!


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Ah, interesting!  Yeah 50mm at the end of the neck is incredibly narrow, so that explains a few things!



Yeah - its funny though, the only time I notice it is when I play another 7 and switch right away. I've had friends play it and they almost prefer this spacing (which I thought they would hate). Weird!


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 17, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah - its funny though, the only time I notice it is when I play another 7 and switch right away. I've had friends play it and they almost prefer this spacing (which I thought they would hate). Weird!



I'm not surprised! I just recently converted a 6-string to a 7 and I feel the exact same way, the spacing actually feels nicer than my other 7's now.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 17, 2013)

That guitar is full of win. Makes me want the SE-7 even more now. HNGD.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah this is not helping my PRS 7 GAS. Everything about this guitar is awesome, congrats on an awesome guitar! And awesome work skitchy!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Feb 17, 2013)

You owe me a new set of pants.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 17, 2013)

WOW!!!!

Congrats! It looks amazing!


----------



## F0rte (Feb 17, 2013)

I really didn't expect to see Blackhawks in this one!
Nice score!


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 17, 2013)

That is so freaking amazing. Love the color and that you kept the coil tap. Enjoy, or give first dibs if you don't.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd love to see a video!


----------



## Rojne (Feb 17, 2013)

JamesM said:


> I'd love to see a video!



This!


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2013)

JamesM said:


> I'd love to see a video!



Ok Ok, Ill see if I can film a quick clip this week but don't expect any riffs nearly as awesome as Cloudyhead!


----------



## BTS (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks fantastic - look forward to the clips!

Congrats


----------



## JamesM (Feb 17, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Ok Ok, Ill see if I can film a quick clip this week but don't expect any riffs nearly as awesome as Cloudyhead!



Whoa, thanks man! 

Don't be so humble though. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Timelesseer (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow, that silverburst is awesome!


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2013)

Timelesseer said:


> Wow, that silverburst is awesome!



The florescent lights are playing tricks on the color - its not silver, but very very bright white!


----------



## IBZ Addict (Feb 18, 2013)

Absolutely amazing! Congrats!


----------



## christheasian (Feb 18, 2013)

holy fuck...


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 18, 2013)

that is one of the best looking guitars i have EVER seen. I want to play it SO bad


----------



## themike (Feb 18, 2013)

Aw shucks, thanks guys!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 18, 2013)

the3mike, I  you


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2013)

Guitar of the Decade.


----------



## firegardenmusic (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks cool...congrats


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 18, 2013)

JamesM said:


> I'd love to see a video!



Yes please.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Feb 18, 2013)

sound clip!!!!! i wanna hear this frankenstein


----------



## stratjacket (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn, that took balls, you earned that. Congrats.


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats, Love it!!! This whole project is definitely the coolest "mod" ever...hats off to PRS for taking this on  

Shad


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 18, 2013)

righteously righteous! can I get an amen!
congrats! *eagerly awaits vids.*


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Feb 18, 2013)

approve!


----------



## Riffer (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2013)

Fucking Chuck Norris


----------



## Walterson (Feb 19, 2013)

Skitchy said:


> The bridge is commercially available, but under went some modding to make it work with this project.



Thats a ABM 2407 "non roller" bridge...

http://www.abm-mueller.com/

They should have ordered a custom bridge with the correct string spacing, that would look much cleaner imho... 

(it's the high e string on the upper edge of that saddle scares me...)


----------



## MED (Feb 19, 2013)

That is pretty BAMF


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 19, 2013)

Well that looks bloody awesome!!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 19, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Tone report? You want a tone report? *BAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM*. There's your tone report.


 
hahaha awesome, report, great looking guitar, cool story!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Feb 19, 2013)

holy fuck that is gorgeous!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Feb 19, 2013)

One of the best looking guitars i've seen in a long time. HNGD!!


----------



## dickandsmithh (Feb 19, 2013)

Dude that thing is beautiful......


----------



## themike (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Feb 20, 2013)

That guitar is freakin' amazing. Jaw dropping project all around.


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 20, 2013)

If you don't bring this to Experience this year, I'm punching you in the stomach. Fair warning.


----------



## PrestigeRS4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Truly a masterpiece. Can't get over how amazing this whole build went.


----------



## sear (Feb 21, 2013)

Now put it next to a $200 Squier with the same pickups installed and see if you can pick out which guitar is which in a blind tone test.

trolololo

(but seriously that is a pretty nice looking guitar)


----------



## Sofos (Feb 22, 2013)

shit wheres 5k when i need it? (2.5 to get ahold of a 12 string prs, 2.5 to get PTC to do this)


----------



## JamesM (Feb 22, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Thats a ABM 2407 "non roller" bridge...
> 
> ABM- High Quality Guitar Parts
> 
> ...




If the saddle is cut properly it shouldn't ever be a problem.


----------



## themike (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 23, 2013)

^ The white really pops in those pictures. Fucking phenomenal guitar!


----------



## themike (Feb 23, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> ^ The white really pops in those pictures. Fucking phenomenal guitar!



Yeah I wanted to try and get some more white because everytime someone says "silverburst" I cry a little on the inside because its white


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 23, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah I wanted to try and get some more white because everytime someone says "silverburst" I cry a little on the inside because its white



And you clearly said "It's white" about 1,000 fucking times.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Well that looks bloody awesome!!



I figured your response to this thread would have been this:






 



th3m1ke said:


> Yeah I wanted to try and get some more white because everytime someone says "silverburst" I cry a little on the inside because its white




"That would have been so much nicer had you not had them spray it silve..... "


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 23, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I figured your response to this thread would have been this:



Just let him put a Hipshot on it, please! 





> "That would have been so much nicer had you not had them spray it silve..... "


Reeding is for loosers.


----------



## Kroaton (Feb 23, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Tone report? You want a tone report? *BAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM* .






Amazing looking guitar. Happy playing.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yep, still awesome, Mike!
Now to get PRS to start building Maryland-made 7's! 


(I did just order my first SE the other day. Riffer's post motivated me.)


----------



## themike (Feb 25, 2013)

DISTORT7 said:


> Yep, still awesome, Mike!
> Now to get PRS to start building Maryland-made 7's!
> 
> 
> (I did just order my first SE the other day. Riffer's post motivated me.)


 

Haha hopefully! The SE7 rules - you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Anectine_Matt (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 11, 2013)

Any video yet Mike? Been dying to hear how she sounds


----------



## Michael Mc (Mar 11, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful, congrats!


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 12, 2013)

Dude that burst is freaking awesome. The PTC really hit it out of the park on this one.


----------



## themike (Apr 10, 2013)

So I figured this was worth a post. Last night we were rehersing and some guy named Marc Rizzo came by and fell in love with it....


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 10, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> So I figured this was worth a post. Last night we were rehersing and some guy named Marc Rizzo came by and fell in love with it....



As a huge Rizzo fan, consider me QUITE jealous!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 10, 2013)

but did he pop in for the tunes or because he caught a glimpse?


----------



## Riffer (Apr 10, 2013)

What did he say about the guitar man!!!!!!!


----------



## themike (Apr 10, 2013)

mphsc said:


> but did he pop in for the tunes or because he caught a glimpse?


 
My singer and I were meeting up with him after rehersal (we practice there, but its a recording studio), he saw the guitar!




Riffer said:


> What did he say about the guitar man!!!!!!!


 
He didn't say anything while he was playing it except "wow" and "oh mannnnnn"


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 10, 2013)

NJ REPRESENT!
Cool story!


----------

